# Surprise Surprise!



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey guys I was just online checking out the new speakers I was to buy for my used 99 Nissan Sentra. I decided to NOT make a foolish mistake and to just check what my Speakers were at the time, just to make sure that I wasn't substituing After-Market for after-market speakers, but mostly just an excuse for some time in my car  Anyway I look, and to my COMPLETE surprise I see that the speakers are Aftermarket already :banana: :jump: :banana: :jump: :banana: :banana: :cheers: WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

The Speakers seem to be the same, front and rear and are the DCC-116 From MB Quart. They also look like they have a tiny crossover on each of them. Here's the link to them

http://www.mbquart.com//2003/en_US/...at=&series=discus series&strt=1&model=DKC+116

These are the specs for the speakers. Let me know if what I have is good and If anything here is of interest to me. 

Cone Type:
Polypropylene

Basket Type:
Stamped Steel

Ohms:
4 

Freq. Response:
39-7.6k

Sensitivity:
87

DC R:
2.75

Fs:
74.6

Qms:
5.6

Qes:
1.04

Qts:
0.88

Vas:
0.3849

Xmax:
0.0984

Prms:
60



Thank you all very much!


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

If anyone could tell me what any of those abbreciations mean, I'd appreciate it too


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well unfortunately I'm at work so I can't check that link you gave, but I do know what a couple of those abr mean. I'll just do all of them even though you probably know them

Ohms: the resistance of the sub
Freq. Response: the freq this speaker can hit without damaging anything or causing distortion
Sensitivity: at 1 watt of power this is how loud the sound is, if you have an 87db speaker and an 80db speaker, the 87 will always be louder at any given power than the 80
DC R: ?
Fs: ?
Qms: ?
Qes: ?
Qts: ?
Vas: ?
Xmax: don't exactly know how to explain it, it's basically the amount the cone can move from equillibrium in each direction under normal operation (not slamming into the spider or ripping the surround apart)
Prms: the recommended rms power to feed the speaker, slightly higher or lower than this is fine, but too much higher or lower can damage the speaker


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Some of thse were in the Blaupunkt Glossary 

Quiescent Current: The term given to describe the amount of current consumed by a circuit when it is not performing any work.

Qtc: The measurement of a speaker and enclosure working together as one.

Qts: The measurement of a speaker as a motor taking into consideration all mechanical and electrical losses.

VAS (Compliance): The measurement of the volume of air that is equal to the volume of the speaker's total suspension. Measured in cubic liters or cubic feet.

XMAX: The distance a speaker cone will travel before that magnet loses control over the voice coil.

Those give you the idea, but i don't know what to make of the numbers that go with them and what they are measured with


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

The frequency range and wattage look pretty good for your main speakers. You may need tweeters later on to extend the high end a little. The high .Qts usually means it would take a small enclosure which is good for door mounting. The xmax is very small though unless that is in inches. It is usually in mm. MB Quart is generally regarded as a good speaker manufacturer. Your lucky they came with the car, more lucky you checked first.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah i was thinking the same, When i first saw them I had thought that they were coax but i looked at the freq response and was a little dissapointed. Now for me to get Tweeters, Im going to need an amp right?


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

You won't need an amp. Separate amps on tweeters is for the real in depth system. Most co-ax and tri-ax speakers use passive crossovers as do majority of component sets. You can find "add-on" tweeters which have a cap in-line to block low frequencies but leave your main speaker playing full range. If you want to seek out a better tweeter and a pre-built crossover the 2 speakers integrate much better and hook-up will not be anymore difficult. If you really get into it you can build your own cross-overs but that takes a good ear to tune properly.


----------

